# spec v 1/8 mile time



## way2low (May 17, 2003)

Did a search but not much information. Anyway, I went to the track last night and I didn't really do as I expected. I ran 4 times and the best was a 10.012 with a reaction time of .560 and a speed of 73. I know that I havnt mastered the launch, wheel spin is a pain in these cars but shouldn't the times be a little lower? I did feel kind of good though. I ran a gsr=won, 01 si=won, 2002 mustang GT=lost, 2002 SS Camaro=lost. Oh well, can you guys post your times so I have a camparison to if its me or just what the car can do.


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

those actually aren't bad times, running that in an 1/8 you will run about a 15.0-15.2 1/4 which is pretty good only having a CAI....... I have a lot more mods and I'm not much better than that at all... either cause:
A) I can't drive 

or 

B) the fact that I never broke my car in and it's just crappy


I mean on the way home from the dealer it had 20 miles on it and I was doing 120 in 5th went to shift to 6th and hit 4th... RPMs jumped up all the way to the end of the red....that has actually happened a couple times... ;( I had all of my engine mods before I hit 1,000 miles..... and I was racing it from day 1... I think it is more of a A & B combo tho cause I know I can't drive, I proved that to myself when I spin the tires no matter what RPMs I take off at  a 10.0 isn't too bad at all tho, but yes it could be better.... my best ever 60' time was a 2.7 and that is horrible(shows how bad my launches are) I just ordered the ES motor mount inserts, so hopefully they will make up for my lack of driving skills.


----------



## way2low (May 17, 2003)

I think im going down to a different track on sunday. Its a 1/4 mile track, so Ill see how it compares. I was thinking of installing the aebs header and doing a full exhaust on the car before I go back to the 1/8 mile track. I read that the aebs header makes a pretty good gain, has anybody installed one and if so how does it measure up in the performance aspect?


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

well you know one time I ran a 9.7 on my 1/8 but that was at a 1/4 mile track in Portland, Oregon where it is nice and cool at night... my 9.9's - 10.1's were all in san diego... I never changed my car in any way either between the two tracks... just the location I ran better... I mean you are from virginia, they have some jacked up weather there.. Ive lived there twice and I'm moving back on Dec 01 to Oceana, AEBS does have some good gains though... I have hotshot and it has good gains, but AEBS is even a little better, only get it if you plan on keeping your car NA though.... I myself was thinking about a turbo kit but screw it, I don't need it, I'd rather save that $ for a real car(not that I don't like SpecV's, but they r just toys)


----------



## way2low (May 17, 2003)

Im not looking to do anything extreme either. Im just taking my time with the car. I had a 01 honda civic and did everything to it imaginable besides turbo and supercharging it. Sold it, too slow. I just like the overall performance of the specs.


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

Just having intake that is a great mph, u def can run quicker.

Here is my best

60' 2.300
330 6.33
mph 56.8
1/8 9.64
mph 72.99


----------



## way2low (May 17, 2003)

a 9.6 is where i would like to be. Im going to order the header and get my exhaust done, Ill see what happens.


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

way2low said:


> *a 9.6 is where i would like to be. Im going to order the header and get my exhaust done, Ill see what happens. *


It feels good, when u can go to the track and make the same time as Rsx Type S


----------



## way2low (May 17, 2003)

my friend has a Type S and ran between 15.5's and 15.7's with Intake, Exhaust. Oh, I raced a six speed accord today, the one with the red v6 badging. He was very impressed with my car. I guess he thought he was going to blow me away, that didnt happen although neither of us won, but we were right with each other.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

7SPEED said:


> *It feels good, when u can go to the track and make the same time as Rsx Type S *


only problem is we have to get more mods to get the same times


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

Yeah Tek....it sucks but I guess we gotta do what we gotta do to keep up.

Waylow....the Rsx's down here are pretty quick  None of that high 15 stuff.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

7SPEED said:


> *Yeah Tek....it sucks but I guess we gotta do what we gotta do to keep up.
> 
> Waylow....the Rsx's down here are pretty quick  None of that high 15 stuff. *


they are well into the low 14s


----------



## way2low (May 17, 2003)

must just be the area where I live. Weather here is really crazy. I guess were just spending the money from the difference of prices between the rsx and our cars. Oh well, thats why we do what we do. Its all in fun.


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

new best

60' 2.25
330 6.23
mph 57.36
1/8 9.500 
mph 74.91


----------

